# So I'm back



## james2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

I used to be James black Australorps and I couldn't remember my email I used so I created a new account last time I was on here it wasn't updated I like it a lot more now
I remember simolewinds and Robin something dawg something but hi!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember you. James is easier to remember.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember you also.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh yeah,I remember you,too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi James. How's the chickens doing?


----------



## james2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have sold a lot of birds and still have a good number had turkeys up until yesterday day 3 turkey puolts 10 weeks old for 30$ have quail and a goat

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

